# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Trumps Rebuke of Washington GOP Should Surprise No One

## Slayer98_l

*The swamp gets sloshed! Republicans stunned! GOP reeling! Blindsided!* Blindsided? Seriously?

President Trump cuts a dirty little deal with Democrats and the swamp rats are surprised? They scurry for cover like cockroaches when the lights flick on.

Holy frog juice, these people are even dumber than we thought. These swamp denizens are even more delusional than we thought.

And these people are supposed to be political experts.

The hopeless debt-addled addicts in Congress got sent to rehab after last Novembers intervention election, and ever since they keep promising they really learned their lesson this time. Now we find they are still doped up  meth-rotted teeth, glassy-eyed  and still shooting up treasury ink.

Rep. Kevin Cramer, North Dakota Republican, said he gasped when he learned of Mr. Trumps deal with the devilish Democrats.
advertisement






Wow, he said. I was at dinner last night where that was not in anybodys dream.

Former Senate GOP leader Trent Lott cringed over how embarrassing it was to have the president lay bare such a split with Republicans in Congress.

Somebody needs to reread The Masque of the Red Death.

We have on our hands an economic, bureaucratic and political plague, and these people in the swamp are still clutching their pearls, gasping into their lace gloves and fretting over proper manners at the garden party that went broke long, long ago.

Lets review: Since the start of the year, President Trump has tried working with Republicans. He gave them a sterling, phenomenal Supreme Court justice.



Despite all the venom from so many Republicans in Washington during last years general election, Mr. Trump helped the party keep seats in all four special elections where Republicans competed.

And despite the acrimony, Mr. Trump has been generous in explaining to Washington Republicans all the things that matter most to actual voters in America. He has worked strenuously to make good on the promises that got him  and many Republicans  elected last year.

For their part, Republicans refuse to hear Mr. Trumps advice. They backstab him and leak fake stories to the fake media about his White House.

They join in with the barking, mouth-frothing hyenas to investigate this Russia canard and threaten the presidents family and personal fortune.

They call him a racist because he  rightly  called out the leftist thugs who agitate for a race war in this country.



And, finally, these syphilitic Washington Republicans are, apparently, constitutionally incapable of actually accomplishing anything.

Forget that Mr. Trump got elected promising to repeal Obamacare. Republicans have won four straight elections on that very same promise!

And they cant even get that done, even as Mr. Trump stands at the end of Pennsylvania Avenue, holding his pen, weeping ink.

Yet these bozos are surprised that Mr. Trump finally had enough and is now playing footsie with Democrats?

And these are the good guys in Washington. Dear Lord, help us.

http://www.breitbart.com/big-governm...rprise-no-one/

----------

Beachcomber (09-09-2017),Daily Bread (09-09-2017),Don29palms (09-09-2017),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (09-09-2017),East of the Beast (09-09-2017),Jim Scott (09-09-2017),Joe (09-11-2017),Kodiak (09-09-2017),Rita Marley (09-09-2017),sargentodiaz (09-09-2017),Sled Dog (09-09-2017)

----------


## RobertLafollet

Trump, the fraudster, wants a win.  He got a minor one.  Ryan only supports Trump because he thinks he can use him.  Trump is an interloper into the Republican party.

----------

gamewell45 (09-10-2017)

----------


## RobertLafollet

Ryan is the real Republican, Trump is not.

----------


## NORAD

> Trump, the fraudster, wants a win.  He got a minor one.  Ryan only supports Trump because he thinks he can use him.  Trump is an interloper into the Republican party.


Naw bobby - Trump is calling the GOP's bluff 

Trump 'working' with the Dems is going to PISS off the GOP.

You gotta remember----Trump is a bizinness man.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Trump, the fraudster, wants a win.  He got a minor one.  Ryan only supports Trump because he thinks he can use him.  Trump is an interloper into the Republican party.





> Ryan is the real Republican, Trump is not.


Edgy stuff, Bob. Do you think all the latinos will go home now that there's a work for welfare requirement?

----------

Daily Bread (09-09-2017),NORAD (09-09-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> Trump is an interloper into the Republican party.


OK 

Like HRC was a carpet bagger to New York State.      :Thumbsup20:

----------


## RobertLafollet

> OK 
> 
> Like HRC was a carpet bagger to New York State.


Well at least Hillary had always been a Democrat.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Edgy stuff, Bob. Do you think all the latinos will go home now that there's a work for welfare requirement?


Since most of the undocumented are workers and taxpayers I doubt work requirements would have much affect.  

In the Southwest home for most Latino's is where they are.  I doubt the ones who have moved to other areas will come back to the Southwest United States.  The are certainly to smart to move to Kansas.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Since most of the undocumented are workers and taxpayers I doubt work requirements would have much affect.  
> 
> In the Southwest home for most Latino's is where they are.  I doubt the ones who have moved to other areas will come back to the Southwest United States.  The are certainly to smart to move to Kansas.


But they're not smart enough to use "too" properly.    :Wink: 

The wall is only one part of the effort to Make Americans Legal Again (MALA for you Spanish speakers). They need to punish employers for hiring illegals as well.

----------

Daily Bread (09-09-2017),Joe (09-11-2017),pjohns (09-10-2017)

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Naw bobby - Trump is calling the GOP's bluff 
> 
> Trump 'working' with the Dems is going to PISS off the GOP.
> 
> You gotta remember----Trump is a bizinness man.


I don't think the GOP is bluffing about anything.  It is and has been and will be a party of the rich and big business.  Trump did not run on that platform.  He ran on a platform of wonderful health care for less, not something the Republicans care about,  more jobs, the Republicans want more profits, and higher wages, something the Republicans fear.  Now Trump who though the Republican health insurance plan was mean is looking toward 2020 and figuring he has to deliver.

----------


## gregonejeep

> Since most of the *undocumented are workers and taxpayers* I doubt work requirements would have much affect.  
> 
> In the Southwest home for most Latino's is where they are.  I doubt the ones who have moved to other areas will come back to the Southwest United States.  The are certainly to smart to move to Kansas.


I don't have much learnings Robert, so teach me sumpin' . How does a undocumented worker pay taxes when they cannot get a legal SS # ?

----------

Dan40 (09-09-2017),Rita Marley (09-09-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> Trump, the fraudster, wants a win.  He got a minor one.  Ryan only supports Trump because he thinks he can use him.  Trump is an interloper into the Republican party.


_President of the United States Donald Trump_ GOT the big win.  And you liberals cannot yet grasp that simple fact.

----------

Rita Marley (09-09-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> Ryan is the real Republican, Trump is not.


Trump is the real President, clinton is not.  Neither is sanders or obama.  

Reality, it burns your balls.

----------

Rita Marley (09-09-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> Since most of the undocumented are workers and taxpayers


Manure!

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Ryan is the real Republican, Trump is not.



Thank God for that Robert.  There is not a dimes worth of different from the Democratic and Republican leadership.  President Donald Trump promised to drain the swamp.  Why do you assume he only meant Democrats?  President Donald Trump is, rightly or wrongly, doing what he thinks is best for all of the people in the United States, not just whites, blacks, Christians, Jews, Democrats or Republicans.  Never in my life time has there been a president who realized like President Donald Trump has that he is President of all the people.

----------

Joe (09-11-2017),Rita Marley (09-09-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Well at least Hillary had always been a Democrat.



She's never been a Democrat, she has always been a Socialist

----------


## RobertLafollet

> I don't have much learnings Robert, so teach me sumpin' . How does a undocumented worker pay taxes when they cannot get a legal SS # ?


Remember the employer collects the tax both FICA and Income.  In the case of the DACA folks they have the right to work so things are handled same as everyone else.  In the case of overstays they often got a social security number while they were not yet an overstay so again same as everyone else.  In the case of never documented or overstays who never received a work permit.  one of three things happen 1) They pay to a fake or stolen number,  2) They work as 1099 contractors and file taxes possibly under a business ID which is state issued, 3)  They work as 1099 contractors and do not file.  
Of course in all cases they pay sales tax and excise tax.  

Yes, some business just collect the taxes and do not remit them.

----------


## RGV

> I don't have much learnings Robert, so teach me sumpin' . How does a undocumented worker pay taxes when they cannot get a legal SS # ?


Here you go.
It's just a little card you know. Look at all the money they are giving us!  :Smiley20: 
The Truth About Undocumented Immigrants and Taxes - The Atlantic
Do you feel smarter now?

----------


## Sled Dog

If the damned RINOS had been doing their jobs and supported their president, Trump would not have had to start cutting deals with Rodents to get past the obstructionist RINOs.

It's as simple as that.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Ryan is the real Republican, Trump is not.



And Bobby can't even define the word "republic", so he's the one to know this.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Trump, the fraudster, wants a win.  He got a minor one.  Ryan only supports Trump because he thinks he can use him.  Trump is an interloper into the Republican party.


I laugh every time I see some idiot that voted for Hillary and supported Bernie calling Trump a "fraudster".

They're so fucking ignorant.

And transparently so.

----------

RMNIXON (09-09-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> She's never been a Democrat, she has always been a Socialist



There hasn't been any Democrats in the US since Woody Wilson first screened that film glorifying the KKK in the White House.

They've all been socialists.

Socialists are so stupid.

----------


## RGV

Trump is a narcissist, so you can't trust him to support anything with conviction. He will do what makes Trump happy.
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...how-they-think

----------


## Rita Marley

> Trump is a narcissist, so you can't trust him to support anything with conviction. He will do what makes Trump happy.
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...how-they-think


It's not narcissism when it's true.    :Smile:

----------


## Don29palms

> Trump is a narcissist, so you can't trust him to support anything with conviction. He will do what makes Trump happy.
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...how-they-think


And where did you get your psychology degree? How many time have you met with Trump?

----------


## RobertLafollet

I don't know what Trump is but he explained his competence when he said "Health care is complicated, who knew."  The country should have responded in mass everyone but you, you incompetent fool.

----------


## Rita Marley

> I don't know what Trump is but he explained his competence when he said "Health care is complicated, who knew."  The country should have responded in mass everyone but you, you incompetent fool.


It doesn't take competence to force a health care law on people that is certain to fail.

----------

Rutabaga (09-09-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> ]I don't know [/B]what Trump is but he explained his competence when he said "Health care is complicated, who knew."  The country should have responded in mass everyone but you, you incompetent fool.


bob,,you have demonstrated quite often what you dont know could fill libraries...no need to show us more of the same of what has already been confirmed...

----------

Rita Marley (09-09-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> I don't know what Trump is but he explained his competence when he said "Health care is complicated, who knew."  The country should have responded in mass everyone but you, you incompetent fool.


Bobby, we already knew you are terminally butthurt.  And you WILL NOT get over it.  2018 is going to be even worse for you.

Let me help you to prepare:

*B*ayerische *M*otoren *W*erke
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## RGV

> It's not narcissism when it's true.


Which one? Or all of them?


*How Narcissists See Themselves
*  1. I love myself and I know you do, too; in fact, everyone doesI cant imagine anyone that doesnt.
 2. I have no need to apologize. You, however, must understand, accept, and tolerate me no matter what I do or say.
 3. I have few equals in this world, and so far, I have yet to meet  one. I am the best (manager, businessman, lover, student, etc. . . .).
 4. Most people dont measure up. Without me to lead, others would flounder.
 5. I appreciate that there are rules and obligations, but those apply  mostly to you because I dont have the time or the inclination to abide  by them. Besides, rules are for the average person, and I am far above  average.
 6. I hope you appreciate all that I am and everything that I have achieved for youbecause I am wonderful and faultless.
 7. I do wish we could be equals, but we are not and never will be. I  will remind you with unapologetic frequency that I am the smartest  person in the room and how well I did in school, in business, as a parent, etc., and you must be grateful.
article continues after advertisement
 8. I may seem arrogant and haughty, and thats OK with meI just dont want to be seen as being like you.
 9. I expect you to be loyal to me at all times, no matter what I do; however, dont expect me to be loyal to you in any way.
 10. I will criticize you and I expect you to accept it, but if you  criticize me, especially in public, I will come at you with rage. One  more thing: I will never forget or forgive, and I will pay you back one way or anotherbecause I am a wound collector.
 11. I expect you to be interested in what I have achieved and in what  I have to say. I, on the other hand am not at all interested in you or  in what you have achieved, so dont expect much curiosity or interest  from me about your life. I just dont care.
 12. I am not manipulative; I just like to have things done my way, no  matter how much it inconveniences others or how it makes them feel. I  actually dont care how others feelfeelings are for the weak.
 13. I expect gratitude at all times, for even the smallest things I do. As for you, I expect you to do as I demand.
 14. I only associate with the best people, and frankly, most of your friends dont measure up.
 15. If you would just do what I say and obey, things would be better.

----------


## Dan40

> Which one? Or all of them?
> 
> 
> *How Narcissists See Themselves
> *  1. I love myself and I know you do, too; in fact, everyone does—I can’t imagine anyone that doesn’t.
>  2. I have no need to apologize. You, however, must understand, accept, and tolerate me no matter what I do or say.
>  3. I have few equals in this world, and so far, I have yet to meet  one. I am the best (manager, businessman, lover, student, etc. . . .).
>  4. Most people don’t measure up. Without me to lead, others would flounder.
>  5. I appreciate that there are rules and obligations, but those apply  mostly to you because I don’t have the time or the inclination to abide  by them. Besides, rules are for the average person, and I am far above  average.
> ...


Is the above the Democrat Party platform for the past and the future?

Reads like it.

----------

Rutabaga (09-09-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> Which one? Or all of them?
> 
> 
> *How Narcissists See Themselves
> *  1. I love myself and I know you do, too; in fact, everyone doesI cant imagine anyone that doesnt.  Obozo was of that mind
>  2. I have no need to apologize. You, however, must understand, accept, and tolerate me no matter what I do or say. Obozo was of that mind
>  3. I have few equals in this world, and so far, I have yet to meet  one. I am the best (manager, businessman, lover, student, etc. . . .).Obozo was of that mind
>  4. Most people dont measure up. Without me to lead, others would flounder.Obozo was of that mind
>  5. I appreciate that there are rules and obligations, but those apply  mostly to you because I dont have the time or the inclination to abide  by them. Besides, rules are for the average person, and I am far above  average. Obozo was of that mind
> ...


Tool of the Left.  Who knew?[sarcasm]
Obongo was Way More Narcissistic.  Trump actually has reason to believe those things.  He is actually successful at something, and has run businesses.  Obongo has never succeeded at anything and  and has never run a lemonade stand.  All he knows is how to manipulate people.  How to screw up his enemies' lives.  He was a joke, and made the USA the Butt of that joke.

----------

Joe (09-11-2017),Rutabaga (09-09-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Tool of the Left.  Who knew?[sarcasm]
> Obongo was Way More Narcissistic.  Trump actually has reason to believe those things.  He is actually successful at something, and has run businesses.  Obongo has never succeeded at anything and  and has never run a lemonade stand.  All he knows is how to manipulate people.  How to screw up his enemies' lives.  He was a joke, and made the USA the Butt of that joke.


obobo knew how to strong arm small businesses into giving "donations" to his bagmen aka "community organizers"...how many have been exposed as nothing more than charlatans, thieves and despicable sub humans?

----------


## RMNIXON

> Trump, the fraudster, wants a win.  He got a minor one.  Ryan only supports Trump because he thinks he can use him.  Trump is an interloper into the Republican party.



 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 


Trump understands how to "use" your failed party to personal political advantage...........

That is all folks!  :Smiley20:

----------


## RMNIXON

> I don't know what Trump is but he explained his competence when he said "Health care is complicated, who knew."  The country should have responded in mass everyone but you, you incompetent fool.


It would have been a relief if Obama was man enough to admit that Healthcare was complicated before he and the Dems in congress screwed it all up! 

That Trump has difficulty untangling the mess created (As Pelosi said "Vote" before we know what is in it!) is pure refreshing honesty!

----------


## Dan40

> It would have been a relief if Obama was man enough to admit that Healthcare was complicated before he and the Dems in congress screwed it all up! 
> 
> That Trump has difficulty untangling the mess created (As Pelosi said "Vote" before we know what is in it!) is pure refreshing honesty!


TRUTH--------HONESTY--------give any liberal leprosy and eczema of the crotch and ear canal.

----------


## gregonejeep

> Here you go.
> It's just a little card you know. Look at all the money they are giving us! 
> The Truth About Undocumented Immigrants and Taxes - The Atlantic
> Do you feel smarter now?



Smarter than you apparently, for trying to justify an illegal act. I could work selling illegal drugs and then launder my cash from the drug sales by paying cash for homes and then rent them out. Instant clean, monthly collected money for me would be earned.  Would me doing so make my actions legitimate ? NO.  Here, read a paragraph from the link you provided...

It works like this: Many immigrants who aren’t authorized to work in the United States buy fake Social Security cards and present them to their employers, who either don’t know they are fake or don’t look too closely. When the employer submits a W-2 form and a tax payment on those workers’ behalf to the Social Security Administration, the federal government holds onto those payroll taxes, even if the Social Security number isn’t linked to anyone on file. And then, a large chunk of that money ends up in the Social Security trust funds, from which retirement benefits are doled out to aging Americans.

----------


## Dan40

> Smarter than you apparently, for trying to justify an illegal act. I could work selling illegal drugs and then launder my cash from the drug sales by paying cash for homes and then rent them out. Instant clean, monthly collected money for me would be earned.  Would me doing so make my actions legitimate ? NO.  Here, read a paragraph from the link you provided...
> 
> It works like this: Many immigrants who aren’t authorized to work in the United States buy fake Social Security cards and present them to their employers, who either don’t know they are fake or don’t look too closely. When the employer submits a W-2 form and a tax payment on those workers’ behalf to the Social Security Administration, the federal government holds onto those payroll taxes, even if the Social Security number isn’t linked to anyone on file. And then, a large chunk of that money ends up in the Social Security trust funds, from which retirement benefits are doled out to aging Americans.


And most liberals claim the ILLEGALS are not breaking US law.  That's bullshit.

And the fake SS card constitutes a class A FELONY.  In addition to the ILLEGAL entry.  Why do they call it ILLEGAL?

*il·le·gal*   (ĭ-lē′gəl)_adj._*1.* _ Prohibited  by  law._

*2.*  Prohibited  by  official  rules.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> Trump, the fraudster, wants a win.  He got a minor one.  Ryan only supports Trump because he thinks he can use him.  Trump is an interloper into the Republican party.


President Trump is clearly NOT a traditional Republican. Exactly why I voted for him.   :Cool20:

----------

Rutabaga (09-09-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> President Trump is clearly NOT a traditional Republican. Exactly why I voted for him.


Could be there are NO traditional Republicans in D.C.  Just open Communist Democrats, and closeted Republican Communists.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Which one? Or all of them?
> 
> 
> *How Narcissists See Themselves
> *  1. I love myself and I know you do, too; in fact, everyone doesI cant imagine anyone that doesnt.
>  2. I have no need to apologize. You, however, must understand, accept, and tolerate me no matter what I do or say.
>  3. I have few equals in this world, and so far, I have yet to meet  one. I am the best (manager, businessman, lover, student, etc. . . .).
>  4. Most people dont measure up. Without me to lead, others would flounder.
>  5. I appreciate that there are rules and obligations, but those apply  mostly to you because I dont have the time or the inclination to abide  by them. Besides, rules are for the average person, and I am far above  average.
> ...


Narcissists have an over-inflated view of themselves. Difficult to over-inflate multibillionaire/POTUS.

----------


## RGV

> Smarter than you apparently, for trying to justify an illegal act. I could work selling illegal drugs and then launder my cash from the drug sales by paying cash for homes and then rent them out. Instant clean, monthly collected money for me would be earned.  Would me doing so make my actions legitimate ? NO.  Here, read a paragraph from the link you provided...
> 
> It works like this: Many immigrants who arent authorized to work in the United States buy fake Social Security cards and present them to their employers, who either dont know they are fake or dont look too closely. When the employer submits a W-2 form and a tax payment on those workers behalf to the Social Security Administration, the federal government holds onto those payroll taxes, even if the Social Security number isnt linked to anyone on file. And then, a large chunk of that money ends up in the Social Security trust funds, from which retirement benefits are doled out to aging Americans.


It seems you forgot your question:

I don't have much learnings Robert, so teach me sumpin' . How does a  undocumented worker pay taxes when they cannot get a legal SS # ?

----------


## RGV

> Narcissists have an over-inflated view of themselves. Difficult to over-inflate multibillionaire/POTUS.


Yes they do, and that's why you should expect them to lie to *YOU*.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Yes they do, and that's why you should expect them to lie to *YOU*.


Get back to me when you're a multibillionaire/POTUS.

----------

Northern Rivers (09-09-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

> But they're not smart enough to use "too" properly.   
> 
> The wall is only one part of the effort to Make Americans Legal Again (MALA for you Spanish speakers). They need to punish employers for hiring illegals as well.


Boobys a Dreamer and his grandma wasn't taught too him to well buy the progressive teechurs .

----------

Rita Marley (09-10-2017)

----------


## gregonejeep

> It seems you forgot your question:
> 
> I don't have much learnings Robert, so teach me sumpin' . How does a  undocumented worker pay taxes when they cannot get a legal SS # ?



What in the world is the point in debating a issue, when the very starting point of the debate is comprised of illegal activity ?  A "undocumented" person is here illegally, and that person has acquired a fake SS # to appease his employer. The illegal is paying taxes that are basically "lost" in the tax collection system, because their fake SS# has no real SS account to contribute their tax money to.  So there is NO legitimacy to any illegal paying taxes, so it is a moot point discussing it. EOT

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Get back to me when you're a multibillionaire/POTUS.


If a person reaches that status...and is NOT affected by "Gee, ain't I great!"...they're doing something, wrong!

----------

Rita Marley (09-10-2017)

----------


## RGV

> Get back to me when you're a multibillionaire/POTUS.


Your getting as forgetful as Trump and his people are about Russian contacts.
Remember the topic???
*Trump’s Rebuke of Washington GOP Should Surprise No One*

----------


## Rutabaga

i voted for trump to shift the scotus in favor of the right...

so far, so good...1 down 1 to go,,,soon, the shift will be complete, and whatever else he does or does not do, will be forgotten in 2-6 years...

but scotus is for LIFE.

long game.

----------


## RGV

> What in the world is the point in debating a issue, when the very starting point of the debate is comprised of illegal activity ?  A "undocumented" person is here illegally, and that person has acquired a fake SS # to appease his employer. The illegal is paying taxes that are basically "lost" in the tax collection system, because their fake SS# has no real SS account to contribute their tax money to.  So there is NO legitimacy to any illegal paying taxes, so it is a moot point discussing it. EOT


Yep, your right. I really don't care much either way. The thing that was more interesting to me was why you were trying to belittle Robert. He's wrong often enough you should pick on a real issue.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Yep, your right. I really don't care much either way. The thing that was more interesting to me was why you were trying to belittle Robert. He's wrong often enough you should pick on a real issue.


theres a difference between being wrong and just making shit up out of thin air as though nobody knows any better...*thats just insulting.*..THATS why bob gets picked on...

----------


## Sled Dog

> I don't know what Trump is but he explained his competence when he said "Health care is complicated, who knew."  The country should have responded in mass everyone but you, you incompetent fool.


Hint:  Donald Trump is your President.

That's what he is.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Which one? Or all of them?
> 
> 
> *How Narcissists See Themselves
> *  1. I love myself and I know you do, too; in fact, everyone doesI cant imagine anyone that doesnt.
>  2. I have no need to apologize. You, however, must understand, accept, and tolerate me no matter what I do or say.
>  3. I have few equals in this world, and so far, I have yet to meet  one. I am the best (manager, businessman, lover, student, etc. . . .).
>  4. Most people dont measure up. Without me to lead, others would flounder.
>  5. I appreciate that there are rules and obligations, but those apply  mostly to you because I dont have the time or the inclination to abide  by them. Besides, rules are for the average person, and I am far above  average.
> ...



We know all about Hillary and Obama.

----------


## nonsqtr

> I don't know what Trump is but he explained his competence when he said "Health care is complicated, who knew."  The country should have responded in mass everyone but you, you incompetent fool.


Well, the Democraps sure as hell didn't know. ObamaCare is a fucking disaster, if they laid awake at night dreaming up a way to screw up a screwed up system, they couldn't have done a better job.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Your getting as forgetful as Trump and his people are about Russian contacts.
> Remember the topic???
> *Trumps Rebuke of Washington GOP Should Surprise No One*


It's not narcissism, either.

You're the only one who does remember Russian...contacts.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> Hint:  Donald Trump is your President.
> 
> That's what he is.


Obama was your President and you did nothing but disrespect him and oppose his policies. At least I support a very few of the fraudsters policies.

----------


## Dan40

> Obama was your President and you did nothing but disrespect him and oppose his policies. At least I support a very few of the fraudsters policies.


obama's policies were and are, anti USA, and mostly against the Constitution and existing laws.

Trump is reestablishing the rule of law, and respect for the USA.  That probably confuses you.  It should.

----------


## pjohns

On _Fox News Sunday_ this morning, Brit Hume--not a rabid partisan, but a  serious, dispassionate political analyst--noted that President Trump had gotten  "rolled" on this one.

He noted that anyone can make a "deal," as long as that "deal" amounts to nothing but pure *capitulation*.

He further noted that this does not signal the blossoming of bipartisanship in Washington, as Pelosi and Schumer will surely not be with him on, say, the border wall, or the repeal of ObamaCare--or just about anything else.

(By the way, this really does not finalize anything; it just kicks the can down the road for another three months...)

----------


## Dan40

> On _Fox News Sunday_ this morning, Brit Hume--not a rabid partisan, but a  serious, dispassionate political analyst--noted that President Trump had gotten  "rolled" on this one.
>  He noted that anyone can make a "deal," as long as that "deal" amounts to nothing but pure *capitulation*.
> 
> He further noted that this does not signal the blossoming of bipartisanship in Washington, as Pelosi and Schumer will surely not be with him on, say, the border wall, or the repeal of ObamaCare--or just about anything else.
> 
> (By the way, this really does not finalize anything; it just kicks the can down the road for another three months...)


The Democrat congress "rolled" Reagan as well.  How'd that turn out for the muggers?

----------


## RobertLafollet

[QUOTE=Rita Marley;1537796]It's not narcissism, either.

You're the only one who does remember Russian...contacts.[/QUOT

He had lots of contacts with Flynn and Manafort.  They sure look like Russian agents.  Don't let the lack of headlines lull you.  Muller is patiently investigating and building his case.  When it is ready the indictments will come.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> On _Fox News Sunday_ this morning, Brit Hume--not a rabid partisan, but a  serious, dispassionate political analyst--noted that President Trump had gotten  "rolled" on this one.
> 
> He noted that anyone can make a "deal," as long as that "deal" amounts to nothing but pure *capitulation*.
> 
> He further noted that this does not signal the blossoming of bipartisanship in Washington, as Pelosi and Schumer will surely not be with him on, say, the border wall, or the repeal of ObamaCare--or just about anything else.
> 
> (By the way, this really does not finalize anything; it just kicks the can down the road for another three months...)


Now we are moving on to tax reform and citizenship for the DACA folks.  Trump will need Democratic support on both.  This should be bad for ending estate taxes and reduce a tax for the upper 1%.  On the other hand it helps a refundable childcare tax credit, a larger standard deduction, and lower taxes on people earning less then $50,000.  I expect that the compromise on corporate tax rates will be 25%.

----------


## RobertLafollet

The budget will not pass we will get an extension for 3 months.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> The budget will not pass we will get an extension for 3 months.


And who's fault will that be?

----------


## Don29palms

> The budget will not pass we will get an extension for 3 months.


  @RobertLafollet what are the winning lotto numbers? Since you have a crystal ball that can see into the future clue us in troll.

----------


## RobertLafollet

> And who's fault will that be?


Trump's for forcing the repeal effort to last so long and submitting an unpassable budget.

----------


## Dan40

> The budget will not pass we will get an extension for 3 months.


There has not been a Federal Budget since Democrats took over both the House and Senate in 2007 for Fiscal Year 2008.

Once Republicans took back the House in 2011 THEY passed a House version of a Federal Budget.  Harry Reid's senate NEVER voted on any House budget, nor any Senate budget proposal.

In obama's 8 years, No Republican body passed any of his Federal Budget proposals.  And no Democrat body passed an obama Budget Proposal either.

"Continuing Resolutions" since, and including FY 2008.  The same year that the national deficit hit a record, followed the next year by another record over $1 Trillion.

LAST Federal Budget (passed and signed by Republicans) FY 2007.  Deficit, $160.7 billion.  First Democrat Continuing Resolution year, FY 2008, Deficit $458.6 billion.  Second budgetless Democrat year FY 2009.  Deficit $1,412.7* TRILLION*.  8.8 TIMES greater than the wildly spending Republicans of way back, 2 years ago.

All Time Republican record deficit.  FY 2004 $412.7 billion.  Try subtracting that from the Democrat FY 2009 record.  Interesting result.

----------


## RGV

Trump wants tax reform, Military increases, and infrastructure, but he can't pay for it especially after a few natural disasters, so he's looking to the Dems to help him get it done, cause the Congress will never do it without them.
Generally speaking deficit spending in a health economy is not a good idea, but hey! Money's cheap right now. :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Dan40

> Trump wants tax reform, Military increases, and infrastructure, but he can't pay for it especially after a few natural disasters, so he's looking to the Dems to help him get it done, cause the Congress will never do it without them.
> Generally speaking deficit spending in a health economy is not a good idea, but hey! Money's cheap right now.


If any pres wants money, there is no better place to go than the reckless, totally irresponsible, insane spending, Democrats.  It has always been that way.  SEE post #66.

----------


## Roadmaster

Some of the GOP like Graham, and others love to come on air telling them he will never get funding for the wall. They caused this themselves.

----------


## RGV

> Some of the GOP like Graham, and others love to come on air telling them he will never get funding for the wall. They caused this themselves.


The wall is a loser. The Dreamers are a winner.
Pretty much explains Trumps stance.

----------


## Dan40

> The wall is a loser. The Dreamers are a winner.
> Pretty much explains Trumps stance.



Much of the wall was built before you were born.  Much of it built by California liberals.  Border security will be enhanced.

Dreamers are ILLEGALS.  Nothing else but ILLEGALS.  And undocumented Democrat voters.  That is their only value to the lying left.  Look how wonderful the blacks have done with all the "HELP" from the lying left.  The Grand Poo-Pah of the KKK would have been a better president for blacks than obama was.

----------


## Knightkore



----------

